# Nocternal Deer ?



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

My trail camera has captured alot of pictures of deer mostly bucks the past week or so but they have all been at night? I think there is atleast 4 different bucks working my apple pile but they don't like to play during the day. Will the rut get them moving during the day ? PLEASE DON'T LOOK AT THE TIME OR DATE AS THEY ARE BOTH WRONG! I wanted to post more pics but there was a ten pic limit.
Angler ss.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

You could hunt them at night.....just tell the game warden you were going off the time on the trail cam.....no officer it really was 8 a.m!!


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice pics Mike...dont forget to post up the big boy pics that your hiding haha


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Those bucks will be moving during the day in search of hot a doe. Find an area frequented by feeding/browsing does and the bucks will come through.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

well since Bob said something first I guess I will say what I was thinking....spotlight will solve the problem haha


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Maybe you should try your new found scent wicks. Unless your wife will get pissed that your using all the Kotex!:!:!


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

lmao I forgot all about him using those....One day he pulled a brown one out and said it was fresh earth sent...that one kinda worried me haha


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Shortdrift. I have hunted 3 to 4 evenings a week tried to grunt alittle also used fresh doe pee but the deer just want to move after dark. My friends are trying to get me arrested and by the way Bob I used a tampax to hang my doe pee if you are going to tell my secrets please make sure you have the right brand. lol.
Angler ss.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Lol sorry Angler. I do hope you wack one soon! One of them will come around in the daylight one of these days.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

i had the same thing happen at my house last year would get almost 300 pics a night and then the buck finally showed him self the last day of the season and would never come in range.He Stayed a 58 yards in brush.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Just hunt the does now....not shoot them, but hunt them. If you find does in the daylight a buck will show up likely, in the next week or so.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

the time is neer that the bucks that you have will be chaseing and bucks from other areses will show up to right be hind the does its all in the timming,you find the hot girls and your golden,


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Im having the same problem. Does are moving just after dark. I figured the cold snap would get them moving better during the daylight.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Shoot a doe let the littles on grow


----------

